# Probleme bei der Installation



## maleficium (29. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
seit heut Nachmittag versuche ich ISPConfig zu installieren - leider ohne Erfolg! Der Server wurde nach dem hier erhältlichen HowTo eingerichtet. . . 
Ich bekomme trotzdem am Ende der Installation immer den gleichen Fehler angezeigt.

Egal ob keine Datenbank vorhanden ist - oder wie im Bild mit Datenbank
Ist keine Datenbank vorhanden kommt die Fehlermeldung das keine Datenbank vorhanden ist . . .
Ist eine Datenbank vorhanden kommt die Fehlermeldung wie im Bild. . . 

Da ich mittlerweile beim dritten Versuch bin: 
Installiere ich alles unter https - kommt zumindest noch der LoginScreen
Installiere ich es mit http - kommt eine weisse Seite ohne weitere Informationen: exclusive-systems.net:81

Ich danke euch allen schon jetzt!!!

Mit kreativen Grüssen
Michael Loibl
Screenshot zum Fehler:


----------



## maleficium (29. Okt. 2007)

*Versuch NR. 07*

Hallo,
nach *7* erfolglosen Installationen scheint es funktioniert zu haben. . . 

1. Statt localhost habe ich 127.0.0.1 angegeben und die MySQL-Fehler sind weg gewesen. . . 
2. Unter Host hatte ich www angegeben. Der Server heißt aber 1A-7107

Und siehe da es klappt. . . 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Die Datenbank darf nicht vorhanden sein und Du musste den MySQL root-User oder einen User mit den gleichen privilegien bei der Installation angeben.


----------



## maleficium (30. Okt. 2007)

So hatte ich das ja gemacht - siehe Bild . . . zumindest was den MySQL-root User betrifft.

Das nächste Problem: Ich habe jetzt einen User angelegt: wo sollte sich das Home-Dir befinden? 

Mit der Konsole habe ich auf dem Server nach web1001 gesucht aber nichts gefunden. . . 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Das hängt alles mit der nicht vollständigen Installation zusammen. Siehe hier:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=50


----------

